# Kimberly's puppies!!!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Betting Window Now Open--:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How many, what time and day, what sex, etc? I need to know how to play my numbers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> How many, what time and day, what sex, etc? I need to know how to play my numbers.


Yes-- sorry some one had the nerve to call me while I was posting this:frusty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm guessing they might be 3 puppies (o.k., I'm a cheater).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, the number is already 3. Sorry a few people already know that. Jeanne was told ahead of time so she could get ready with the names.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes there are three. So now we have to bet on when, sex, and color. 
Hmmm I researched Sparky, ( he is a cutie) so I am finalizing my colors. I will be back!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aw no fair! I was going to "guess" 3! 

Can we see a picture of Sparky so we can guess colors?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Martha is black & white. Her mom is almost all black. Her dad is all white (not cream).
Sparky is a gold sable & white. Both of his parents are black & white parti. You can see him, his parents and his littermates here.

Just some info if you want to add colors & markings to the guesses.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K., so my "cheating" guess doesn't count....I'll guess there will be 2 males, 1 female. They will arrive tomorrow afternoon. There will be 2 black and white partis, and a sable and white parti.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to guess all 3 will be partis! 2 girls and one boy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sparky is gorgeous! I love his colors... hmmm now this is hard to guess as far as color... they are so different from each other...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will guess 2 girls, one boy
One black and white, one solid sable, one sable and white

And I only guess this because that's what Emmy had in her litter with Sparky~


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

2 males 1 female
1 all black
2 parti
Tuesday early AM


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to tell you that both of Martha's brothers (littermates) are black & white partis.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly also forgot to say winner takes the litter 

(now this thread will get as big as the secret thread)

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda forgot to post the whole sentence, "Kimberly also forgot to say winner takes the litter for a week for potty training"


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

1 FEMALE black and white parti 
1 FEMALE Sable ( lighter)
1 MALE Sable ( darker) 

I say Tuesday night.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Amanda forgot to post the whole sentence, "Kimberly also forgot to say winner takes the litter for a week for potty training"


Do they have to be returned after the week?ound:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

3 Boys
1 Black parti
1 Black w/ white markings
1 Sable parti

What's the prize? Puppy kisses????

Arlene


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The prize is special access to the puppies - special pictures others don't get to see unless you want to share them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The prize is special access to the puppies - special pictures others don't get to see unless you want to share them.


O.K., then is this the kind of contest where you can have multiple submissions? If so, I'll figure out every mathematical possibility and this thread will be longer than the HSD one. :biggrin1:


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

This will be a beautiful litter of 3 parti sable girls! Tomorrow at 3:00pm

Best wishes to Kimberly and Martha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I couldn't imaging trying to potty train all 3 at the same time. I even think people who get 2 at a time are crazy!

But I hope I still win!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jonda & Sally are much nicer than Melissa, wishing for a daytime whelp. 
Melissa has it in for me for sure!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am going to say that there will be 2 girls and a boy. I think there will be one black and white parti and one sable and white parti and one almost solid sable. The time though will be a given as most all the time these mothers seem to go into labor about the time that you are ready to go to bed. So I am going to say that she will start labor around 10:30 tomorrow night.

Good luck with your babies Kimberly. Can't wait to see what you will have. I am sure Martha is ready for all of this to be over.reggers:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ooooo, we have some :canada: blood in there ah!!.

2 girls - black & white parti
1 boy - gold & white parti


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good catch, Debbie!

Heather, I've been fortunate with daytime puppies so far. I hope you're not right on your guess.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well for you, I will hope I am wrong too. My luck has never been that good. all of my girls always seem to start either right before I am going to bed or after I have been in bed for about an hour or two.

So what are you hoping for?:ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One boy and one girl would be nice for the new families, but I really am not hoping for anything in particular this time around. I just want three healthy puppies.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thinking best thoughts, Kimberly, for you and Martha! Cannot wait to hear the official announcement!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks, Amy. I'm getting excited to see these little banditos. They are very busy kicking away at their momma's insides. It seems like they never quit. I hope that isn't a sign of what is to come when they get to be a few weeks old. Yikes!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I bet, Kimberly. I cannot imagine the fun of birthing puppies and getting to watch them grow. What a Christmas you will have, with puppies tumbling all around ! And I cannot wait to hear which names you settle on for them!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think three boys. 2 black & white parti, 1 sable. When? Middle of the night tonight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> And I cannot wait to hear which names you settle on for them!


 That will be a surprise for me too. Jeanne is doing the honors this time around. I might know one of the names, but it isn't certain yet. She just told me one that she has in mind. I'm excited to get to wait for those secrets to be revealed too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I predict this litter will come tomorrow around 4pm-- here are my calls and I have even named them for you. 

"Tomatillo"- will be a mostly black boy with some white markings almost an irish pied but not quite. 

sweet little "Sopapilla"- will be a mostly honey sable girl with white markings-- she may be a parti though. 

and feisty little "Picadillo" will be a black and white party- who may even have a little ticking to appear later in life.

Muchas Gracias Kimberly for letting us play!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Look at you go, Missy! I love it! 
Jeanne, are you reading? LOL!


----------



## Wilson's Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Rufus, Rigatoni, Piaget and Wilson are not going to be the "Babies" of the Havtahava family anymore! I didn't know Martha was due so soon. Good luck and all our best, is Jeanne getting a new puppy? Looking forward to watching the new litter grow. The families that will be adopting one of your puppies are VERY LUCKY! The wait until they come home will be very long!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was thinking about that too - they won't be the babies anymore. It's kinda sad. Jeanne isn't getting a puppy by contract, but who knows with her sneaky plans!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes I was wondering if Maddie was going to be getting a sister or brother also... with all the secrets who can we trust anymore to spill the refried beans?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im putting a deposit down on Refried Beans!!!!
And Im going to name him Sparky Jr. 

Or Tony Romo, I can't decide.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I'm not the greatest with names but I am going to guess 3 boys hehe.. and they have to come early enough for pictures to be posted tomorrow so we can drool before bed. So I say 11:00 east coast time, that's not too early for you Kimberly right.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> yes I was wondering if Maddie was going to be getting a sister or brother also... with all the secrets who can we trust anymore to spill the refried beans?


At this point, there are no plans for anyone on the board to get a puppy. Things can always change down the line, but these three are pretty solid in their placements at this point. Nothing is totally set until they are 8 weeks old though, and that's the end of January or early February.

Melissa, oh my.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I liked the "shot of Patron" and call name Patron will nickname pronounced Roane  can you tell I have been thinking of way too many puppy names  But since I have an Isabelle and an Isadora, I wonder if I have to go wtih Isaac (my husband would love the science references to that name!) Can you tell I have been waiting too long for a puppy!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy said:


> I predict this litter will come tomorrow around 4pm-- here are my calls and I have even named them for you.
> 
> "Tomatillo"- will be a mostly black boy with some white markings almost an irish pied but not quite.
> 
> ...


Wow, Missy! Great names! I had thought about Tomatillo for a spicy little boy, too. You're great at this. I guess when the puppies are born a perfect name will just come to mind, and Kimberly will be the final decider.

I have to work on my DH about another Hav. He thinks Maddie is the "perfect" Havanese for us, and loves her so much. We've never had 2 dogs before, and he thinks we shouldn't press our luck. But I wouldn't have to set up so many play dates and trips to dog parks if we had another Hav. I'll just keep trying....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne two are two tmes the fun! Just ask Oliver and Comet.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jeanne two are two tmes the fun! Just ask Oliver and Comet.


Oh Sally, I *know* that for sure! Its just convincing the DH as he thinks no one is like his Maddie. I'm working on it, but its a slow process. The secret is making him think its HIS idea. I also think the key is to get him to hold a pup. When he held Piaget this summer, he made a comment that if there was a dog this nice, he might seriously think about it. Once Maddie sat in his lap, he was sold. So I know what I need to do. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeanne, you have to set up a sleepover with another Hav in your area. Maybe you can babysit a Hav for an overnight so DH can see just how much fun it is. And show him some of the videos on the forum.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok here is my prediction....
I say at around 7:53 Martha will start going into labor....then they should all be born around oh between 10 and midnight......do not know if this is too far off just guessing here!!!!
I say the first one will be a boy all black and white....with a little white on his muzzle,second will be a girl.....all sable...she will be the biggest....then last but not least another.....???????mmmmmlets say boy....all balck....with little bit of white on his paws.....if I I am right I would like to have a boy please and his name will be Cuervo.....mexican theme right...Jose Cuervo...spelling is wrong I bet!!!! Can't wait to see want the stork brings!!!!! Give Martha hugs from all of us here!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So what date is she due?? I'm so confused??! It's hard to keep current while reading at work.. lol... its either do work or read this stuff.. Hmmm.. I wonder how my job performance is these days?? lol


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Okay, my bet is Wednesday morning - early. Two boys & one girl. All of them sable/white.

Wanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Friday nite...white and black parties - and one all black with a little marking..

2 boys 1 girl...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh dont say Friday night.... you will give Kimberly a heart attack!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, so my vote is for 2 girls, 1 boy. 2 black/white partis and one sable parti. And born tomorrow evening.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, the due date is any time between last Saturday and Wednesday. We didn't do progesterone testing, and have had two surprises mess up our calculations so far.

Catherine, Melissa's right! Friday is not good; definitely not good.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

It's impossible to remember all the guesses - so mine is:

9:52 pm Tuesday night 12/4

2 boys - 1 sable/white; 1 mostly sable w/ little white on face

1 girl - black/white parti

Mexican names: Lampero (light) (girl)
Amor (love) (boy)
Paz (peace) (boy)

[CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS IN MEXICO: ]
[FESTIVALS OF LIGHT, LOVE AND PEACE]

or maybe good English names would be three of Santa's reindeer!

I'm in the Christmas spirit tonight!

Eileen :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,
Good luck with Martha and wishing her healthy 3 puppies! 

2 girls and 1 boy
the Boy and one girl sable with touches of black, cream and bit of gold, one girl pati


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah ha! I KNEW the secret!! :biggrin1: I also know what they will be and when they will arrive! There are two girls and a boy! Both girls are gold sables and the boy is a black and white parti! He's a big one too! I see her going into labor in the wee hours of Wednesday morning and having the puppies around noon. :becky:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

2 Boys - 1 will be a brindle and white, the other a cream and red sable
1 Girl - Black & White like her mommy
Martha will go into labor early Wednesday afternoon and start delivering them by 6:15 p.m. and have them all by 8:30p.m.

If there is a spare I want it for Kohana and me!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, this is so much fun. 

My guess is two girls and one boy, born on Thursday late morning/early afternoon. One girl black and white parti, one girl dark sable and white parti and the boy black and white irish pied. Of course, all three are gorgeous.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I forgot I want the Irish pied in my count of partis as well!!! Maybe I should guess 4 puppies and if I win, I get the extra one! <BG>


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

Maybe you'll be suprised and there are four instead of three ~ like it was hiding behind a sibling...wouldn't you be suprised? If that happened I will submit my application and will tell my hubby it was meant to be for me! Am I wishful thinking?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

No fair Amanda ~ I didn't see your guess of four ~ I was busy typing mine out!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby- I beat you to it... Posted right before you so you better guess 5!!!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um ladies... did you miss my post about having a deposit on Havtahava Refried Beans? 
Aka Sparky Jr/ Little Tony Romo?????


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Ughuh! Look above yours I said if there was a spare (meaning a 4th one) I want it for Kohana and me! Beat you to it!! Kimberly they aren't even born yet and we are already planning .....:whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wondering how things are going for Martha this morning!!!! Hope she is doing well!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby <darn it!> Unfortunately my husband is more stubborn than my maltese when it comes to adding another puppy!!! I am still pushing like crazy I hope you have better luck with yours 

Okay, it is going to be boring at work today- my boss is gone so lets see some puppies this morning!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, let's see some puppies! Everyone else is gone and it is just Martha and I. She's finally feeling some pressure and getting uncomfortable so everyone start sending over some contraction vibes -_ strong_ contractions!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Vibes are on their way! I wish her (and you) the best!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Big strong vibes and best wishes also:whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Martha: *now push it, pupush it real good!!!* (Salt'N'Pepa)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, I _always_ recognize your songs. ha ha!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Come on Martha. You can do it little girl. We want some healthy, plump puppies today.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Martha, I'm feelin' for ya girl! Hang in there ~ puppies will be here soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Martha needs to get on it today! We want to see these puppies!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Come on Martha ~ today's the day for some healthy beautiful pups to come into this world! Good vibes~good vibes~ good vibes ~ TODAY~


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Push Martha! 
I'm hoping for an irish pied and a couple of sables. Today!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing Martha good strong contractions and Lamaze breathing! I'm guessing an extra pup, too!!!! Wish I were on Kimberly's waitlist! I love Xmas puppies!!

Libby, I love Kohana's collar and your new avatar. I just picked up that one for Biscuit yesterday. So he now has blue/white, red/white, but the best is that plaid.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Kimberly:

Sounds like you must have some pre arranged BIG plans for Friday night!! YEE HAW!!!Hope it is sooner then!

Give kisses from all of us to Martha and the son to be babes..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes I do - I plan to be holding two or three day old puppies on Friday night!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly--Hope we get to see some photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
Have you tried giving her tums or some calcium to get the contractions harder?


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Kimberly,

All the best to you and Martha today! Such an exciting time!!

Lisa


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

EK8s said:


> It's impossible to remember all the guesses - so mine is:
> 
> 9:52 pm Tuesday night 12/4
> 
> ...


I love the names Amor and Paz, but for light I would use Luz. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm *so* excited!! They're almost here! Go, Martha, Go! Its a Good Thing!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Are they really almost here? You've phoned Kimberly?? Hooray, PUPPIES.....almost.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, do you know something we don't know? Because if you do, this is SO exciting! I might even get the right time on the bet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nothing's happening yet. She's downright miserable, but I'm counting on tonight to be the night.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh darn! Well, at least it seems like the puppies will be here tonight! 

And Jeanne...  for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Push Martha, Push. you can do it. we're rooting for you. And sending big huge powerful vibes your way!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Come on Martha, Push!!!!
We can't wait to see those adorable fat little pups.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish Martha a speedy, easy delivery. Go, Martha!!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Wishing Martha 3 beautiful plump healthy pups.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina said:


> Oh darn! Well, at least it seems like the puppies will be here tonight!
> 
> And Jeanne...  for getting my hopes up.


Sorry, Lina! I just "assumed" from Kimberly's description of Martha this morning. I've been gone all day (my husband had a routine colonoscopy), and just got home. I wanted those puppies to be here! But hopefully, they'll be here tonight. Poor little fatty Martha! She must be so miserable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checking in to see if the puppies have arrived yet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We want puppies! We want puppies! We want puppies!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Me too I am checking in too!! I hope Martha has an easy labour and has 3 healthy puppies  This is so exciting!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, how is Martha? I think we need a Delivery Cam.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- you should put it on youtube so I really convince myself I dont want a girl! 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

Amanda, I'm sure that will really put you off from getting a girl! Either that or the miracle of new puppies will make you want a girl...


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. I missed all the excitement today. Gee........

I wish Martha a quick delivery of 3 healthy pups. I say it will happen at 6:00 AM Wednesday. 2 boys (black and white parti) and 1 girl (black).

Best wishes to all. How exciting.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Martha isn't having puppies... she is catching the stork and stealing the ones he is gonna deliver tonight!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, isn't that where human babies come from?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Yeah, just a much cuter stork brings puppies!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Since Kimberly hasn't posted recently, could she be BUSY? (fingers crossed).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been checking in all day, hopefully when I get up in the morning I will get to see some new puppy pictures. Give Martha some ice cream Kimberly, she deserves it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good point Jeanne!!
Best wishes Kimberly and family!
PS-Jeanne Hope you got good news on your husbands tests today


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for clarifying that. 

I agree Jeanne, I think that Martha is having the puppies right now and that's why Kimberly hasn't been on in so long!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am guessing that Kimberly is just having dinner and I bet the pups will be born on 12/5. 
I am also betting on 2 girls and one boy. I think they will all be some version of black and white. Start working on the names, Jeanne.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Since I have never given birth to a puppy before, how long does puppy labor usually last?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

i wonder if they were born this evening??? I'll guess, around 8:30pm?? I hope she has an easy delivery. :grouphug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I'm guessing they were born tonight at 9:35 EST. It's 2 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Almost 8pm. Looks like Melissa and Heather are still in the running for a Tuesday night delivery.

Leeann, she's getting all the chicken she wants, but no ice cream or any calcium until the hard labor kicks in. 

She's napping at my feet right now, gearing up for the real thing. (I hope.)

By the way, for as anxious as all of you are, I'm so ready to be done with this that I've had a tension headache all day. As soon as the pups are a couple of days old, I'm getting a full massage. Waiting for the puppies this time around has been extra stressful since they are Martha's. She's just such a sweetheart that I'm freaking out over it. Tinky & Hillary are my tough ones.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ahhhh..
such sweet comments about Martha
hugs...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Try some nice deep breathing to ease the headache. Martha will do just fine with this. She's gonna love being the mommy this time. I just know she'll be a great mother! Keep your energy calm and positive. It's a Good Thing. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wanted puppy pics when I got home!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Martha is doing. Christy is right, Kimberly, take some deep breaths, as this must all be so stressful. Martha *is* such a total sweetheart. She will be so in love with her puppies and a great mother. This time, she won't be the nanny but the Mommy. I'll be glad when this is over, too, and you and Martha are over the stressful time and have some gorgeous puppies!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I keep checking back hoping to hear (read) good news! Kimberly, long wait for both of you! Hang in there!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking for any news. My thoughts are w/you Kimberly and Martha!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is there Lamaze for the dog owner? Aren't you supposed to be focusing and breathing and thinking of the ocean? (I can';t remember--I had c-sections?)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I'm sure Martha will be fine! She will be a great mommy too. 

Good luck tonight and take some excedrin for your tension headache... it works wonders for me!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Any babies yet? How exciting....I feel like a great aunt or some other distant relative!:couch2:op2: Anxiously waiting!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck Martha!! (and kim.. )


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, good luck...sending lots of easy delivery vibes to Martha!! And you! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be anytime now. Kimberly is on CA time, so I guess anytime in the next 6 hours. 

I suspect after 11pm CA time. We will see! Good LUCK!!!!!

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Kimberly...

Can you picture ALL of us with our Hav's at our sides..anxiously sitting at the edge of our seats, waiting..waiting..waiting for the birth of these little fur faces??
My hopes are for a speedy delivery! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Well guys, its been 2 hours since Kimberly posted last...I bet she is in labor now and getting ready or has already started to have them! Me, Jeanne, Catherine, and Cheryl all live so close to Kimberly - like a half an hour drive...maybe Martha needs some extra mommy coaching! Just kidding! I sure hope Martha has a quick delivery! She is going to be the best mommy! :dance:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. it's 5:30 am, just checking to see if Martha got that ice cream last night?? Hope you got some rest last night Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone care to scan through this topic and look for the Wednesday time guesses? Now I'm eager for one of you to win!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Still no puppers Kimberly?? You must be exhausted, I'm sure you are not sleeping well right now either. Hopefully today will be the day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have such a horrible kink in my neck from sleeping on the sofa the night before that I decided I was sleeping in my own bed last night and took her with me. Apparently I was dreaming about her, thinking she was sneezing and sneezing and sneezing, so I called out her name to distract her, but woke myself up. She wasn't sneezing; she was digging a nest in my bed. LOL

She's just tired this morning. The little persistent buggars are still kicking! They have dropped though, so that is good news.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kimberly, I hope your neck feels better. Is it true the the mommie's temperature drops within 24 hours of going into labor?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kimberly we are sending good vibes to you and Martha today!!!! I hope all is going well for you two. Please the give the puppies a belly rub from us when they get here....too cute...I will be home all day today....got some snow so I am staying in.....and playin with the dogs outside in it!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Aww Hang in there Kimberly, Hang in there Martha. The little Burrito's are happy where they are all nice and warm. Just wait little one's til you get to come out and get all that loving. good Vibes to all


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Still no puppies? My goodness. Is Martha holding out for Christmas pups or what? Poor girl, she must be miserable. 

PS - Maybe it's time to try the Primo's Pizza after all...........................or the Tums.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, walk her around a while or have her do exercises on a ball.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- get some rest this morning because we want more than 3 puppies!!! And Martha, hurry up, we want pictures!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Still waiting......I am sure Martha is ready for all this to over with as well!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Martha ???


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly I hope your neck and head are feeling better! Today is the day ~ that is what I predicted ~ actually tonight! Get some rest and feel better ~ you'll soon be holding precious puppies!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking on the progress. A good brisk walk might be good for both of you. Has the temp dropped, is she at the panting stage? I would loose more sleep before my Moms were even ready. Goog Luck


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just checked in and was SURE that there would be a puppy announcement (or at least that Kimberly had disappeared because she was dealing with puppies). But no! Martha needs to tell the puppies that they will be really really loved when they come out to give them some incentive!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Has Kimberly been logged in since her post this AM??? Hmmm.................


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, Kimberly stays logged in pretty much all day since she leaves the window on her computer open... I think she mentioned it once before. Hopefully that means she left the window open because she noticed that Martha was starting to have the puppies!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

All the best to Martha, I hope it goes really easy for her. Hugs to you Kimberly. :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Even though my guess time is long gone, I hope today is the day! If the puppies have dropped, the time must be getting close. Sending hugs to both you and Martha.:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> I just checked in and was SURE that there would be a puppy announcement (or at least that Kimberly had disappeared because she was dealing with puppies). But no! Martha needs to tell the puppies that they will be really really loved when they come out to give them some incentive!


Will do.

Sandi, next step is another walk.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes and Good Vibes!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

..I feel like I can't breath!! I have to stop looking at this thread..the suspense is killing me! :frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If we are stressed out waiting imagine poor Kimberly! And then again imagine poor Martha!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> If we are stressed out waiting imagine poor Kimberly!


Notice: Kimberly is now on invisible mode so there is no panic of news when you see her logged in.

(And she's posting about herself in third person. :fish

*I promise* - I will let Melissa know or I will post as soon as anything starts to happen.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly,


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> If we are stressed out waiting imagine poor Kimberly! And then again imagine poor Martha!
> 
> Amanda


 :grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone remember The Brady Bunch? I keep walking around here saying, "Martha, Martha, Martha" (hearing "Marcia, Marcia, Marcia").


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

The Brady Bunch would be an interesting theme  LOL I hope things are going smoothly :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
I just watched the Brady bunch movie the other day and whenever you posted I did that but thought you guys would think I was more crazier if I posted that when it wasn't her name <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, we all think you're crazy anyway, so you should have posted that. 

You know I'm kidding right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LMHO!! Love ya, Amanda!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly, 
Is everything ready? What do you all need? I know I have seen whelping boxes. I think I need to spend more time at my in laws farm and see this stuff! I think the smaller the animal the better.... let's say I don't think of horses the same way!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man. I know why she's waiting. My camera battery isn't charged. All this is my fault!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly! Shame on you! How in the world could you do this when you KNOW we are all waiting for pic as soon as this starts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly,
> Is everything ready? What do you all need? I know I have seen whelping boxes. I think I need to spend more time at my in laws farm and see this stuff! I think the smaller the animal the better.... let's say I don't think of horses the same way!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda...You sound like the expectant father! :baby:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, I didn't see your question up there sorry. The answer is that yes, usually there is a dropped temperature, but it doesn't always happen. I was starting to think that Martha was one of those bitches, but I just took it and we had a significant drop. Yea!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! That means that the puppies should be coming soon, right? Right? RIGHT?

Can you tell I'm getting impatient?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes soon, but again, "soon" is a relative term. In this case, it means less than 24 hours.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, except in poor Martha's case it probably means she stood outside in the cold air too long, not imminent puppies......the poor thing, she's probably more anxious than we are to get those puppies born. 
I sincerely hope no C-section is necessary.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, you said the "c" word. Careful or I'll ask Melissa to send one of her curses your way. Don't worry too much though. Her curses are pretty darned wimpy. (She cursed my bench from the National Specialty auction so that birds would poop all over it, but I foiled her plans. The bird feeders are empty. LOL)


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
You have to take a picture so they can see the beautiful top also. Elaine


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

By the way do we have any pictures of Mom's belly today so we can remember the before and after. Elaine


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know I have better pictures somewhere, but I took these yesterday for her creator to see:









Unfortunately, it has a bunch of fallen flower blossoms on it and I need to get out there and clean up all the dead flowers.

Here's a set of pictures so you can see its placement in the yard. I wanted Nancy Gardner, the maker of the bench, to see where my husband had put it. Much to my dismay, especially after Melissa's curses of a million bird poops, he put it right next to two bird feeders. I foiled all their plans though. Notice that the bird feeders are all empty. ha ha!

I have some better pictures somewhere. I'll add them after I locate them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and no, I didn't take any new belly pix. She's miserable on her back. Tinky doesn't mind being on her back when pregnant, but Martha is obviously uncomfortable when I put her in that position. She's already feeling my stress, I'm sure. I'll just let it go for now. It doesn't look any different than the Mexican Food topic. Did you see it there? I think Carolina (Lina) or Amanda (ama0722) posted the topic with a subject line about having another secret.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I know what Martha needs to move things along! She needs Mexican food! :biggrin1:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay everyone, The Daddy is in the waiting room pacing and wanting to know when those babies are going to be here. He isn't sure which of those cuban cigars he should be handing out. He and his daughter are taking bets on how soon the puppies will be ready to play with her. If I knew how to send a picture with this I would. Elaine


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Martha - time is ticking.......tick tick tick, I promise that you will feel much better!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> I know what Martha needs to move things along! She needs Mexican food! :biggrin1:


Funny Jeanne. I just ran out and got some Mexican food. I didn't even put those two together when I did it. I was hungry and had to run out anyway...

Elaine, if you want me to post a picture, you can email it over and I'll upload it for you. 

Laurie, from your keyboard... :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute picture Elaine!

Elaine just sent a picture of Sparky, the daddy to these pups, and his daughter Kaili, who will soon be a big half-sister again.

Elaine has a Doggy Disneyland in her yard for her Havanese and this is just one piece of equipment out of many of the options for them.

Kaili & Sparky


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are beautiful. I can't wait to see the pups.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

These puppies are going to be B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elaine,
Are Sparky and Angel related as well?

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Cute picture Elaine!
> 
> Elaine just sent a picture of Sparky, the daddy to these pups, and his daughter Kaili, who will soon be a big half-sister again.
> 
> ...


All I can say is "WOW"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Funny Jeanne. I just ran out and got some Mexican food. I didn't even put those two together when I did it. I was hungry and had to run out anyway...


I've been wanting Mexican food ever since this secret was solved!!! I'm ordering it again tonight but with some extra salsa:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Elaine,
> Are Sparky and Angel related as well?
> 
> Amanda


I'm trying to think of who Angel's parents are... Matty & Hooter... No, I don't think there is any relation between Angel and Sparky, but Elaine will know a lot better than I will.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband loved Angel's face so I am thinking of how I can show him without getting around our NO PUPPY talk rule in place right now 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sparky is so gorgeous! These pups will be to die for, I'm sure.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How much longer for the no talk rule, Amanda?

That's really sweet, Carolina!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That bench is in your back yard? It's beautiful. 
Hey, I know where you live. If it disappears, it wasn't me!!  It was those puppy snatchers. They coudn't help themselves.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> That bench is in your back yard? It's beautiful.
> Hey, I know where you live. If it disappears, it wasn't me!!  It was those puppy snatchers. They coudn't help themselves.


Susan ---Need help call me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
I have my agility lesson on saturday if there is no rain (but it is suppose to!). Then it is paid for  Problem is if I want another lesson <BG>

Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread is becoming way too stressful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! It will probably need both of you to lift it. It's solid concrete. 

Amanda, you can't talk until the lesson? Egads!

Ivy, tell me about it! Good thing is that we're seeing some progress. I suspect we'll have some news by morning. I just don't know what kind of news it will be.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sparky is one handsome boy and I bet the puppies are going to be just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,

I am still jetlagged from my vacation and was hoping to see the puppies when I got up from my nap and then I had a hard time with the forum page loading up.....this was so exciting for I thought Martha had delivered her cute puppies and traffic jammed the site :biggrin1: 

Elaine, lovely picture of Kaili and Sparky. Martha, good luck, Little Lizzie is waiting to see her half-siblings! Good luck, Kimberly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish that everyone had a pop up like the Email notifiers...One that SHOUTS
"MARTHA HAS PUPPIES!!!!!" That way if we fall asleep we'll get notified!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So-oo 
Whats Up !!?? Ahnold has been asking about Martha and I said no puppies as yet .. So he said I 'll be back when you have some news ..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I am going to bed!!!!! Very tired.....hopefully we will have some news on here......the sad part is I will have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and i may peek and see if there is any news yet!!!!! I will pray for a smooth delivery for Martha and much need rest for you both!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
Kimberly is right, Angel is out of Matty & Hooter, so Angel and Sparky are not related. Maybe some day with puppies but not for a while. Sparky's mom is pregnant by Angels father and due this month. Now do you think that things in the dog world can get really confusing? Elaine


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wouldn't that make Sparky and Angel step brother and sister? <BG>

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh dear she's sure taking her time about this. It's so stressful waiting to hear. I hope she is a little trooper and those puppies march right on out! Come on out little puppies! We aren't planning to steal you... :spy::behindsofa::spy::becky:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Now you can alll see where Heidi got her smashing looks!!! (her dad is Sparky too) :biggrin1:
I can only hope Martha's puppies are just as cute.....but maybe only half as bratty as Heidi.......ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom, tell Ahnold that he'll be a psuedo uncle soon! His buddy Martha is not feeling so hot right now, but she'll be glad to share her puppy care with him if he'd like to come back to visit. 

Sleep well, Megan.

Elaine be careful of Amanda. It isn't enough that we have the crazy half-sibling stuff to deal with all the time, but Amanda wants to add a whole new category to the mix and then while you're all confused, she'll show up in your backyard and snag a puppy or two through the doggy door. 

Christy, today is the actual due date, so once again I'm learning that my repro vet doesn't have faith in my girls. She always predicts they will have the pups early and it makes me more anxious than need be. Arrrgh! I'm hoping I get to call her first thing in the morning and tell her it is all over.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine just sent me another picture.

In this one, Sparky's littermate (sister) is up on top of the slide. Her name is Buttons (notice: another black & white parti in the family). Sparky is on the slide, and his daughter Kaili is on the grass.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, I think I'm in love with Kaili, what a super-pup!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the photo- Dora now wants to move to Elaine's house and for the puppies, I hope they all have the same coloring as buttons!!!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great picture! I love Buttons' coloring, but we need a better close up of he face. :biggrin1:.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Elaine has a super groupie of pups! Kohana got to meet them all in October and she had a great time and I was amazed at all the beauty in them all. Elaine is such a sweetie too ~ I think that is why her puppies have such wonderful personalities!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

It's a good thing Amanda lives way down in L.A., but just in case I'll have to make sure the locks are working on all the gaits. Elaine


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I predict Martha has started as Kimberly was last on at 8:27 ~ could it be that one of her darlings is on the way right now! Or maybe both dears are taking a cat nap as they are both exausted from waiting all day!reggers:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Elaine just sent me another picture.
> 
> In this one, Sparky's littermate (sister) is up on top of the slide. Her name is Buttons (notice: another black & white parti in the family). Sparky is on the slide, and his daughter Kaili is on the grass.


Oliver and Comet want to meet Buttons and Kaila as well as a yard like that!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
Thank you for the wonderful compliment. I enjoyed our visit and you little girl is adorable. I do love all my babies and I hope they share that love with all their new homes when they leave here. I know Poornima loves her babies and takes really great care of them. Elaine


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, guys. Wish us luck. We should be starting hard labor anytime soon. My poor dear is downright miserable and pacing her whelping box like crazy.

I'll be away from now until at least pup #1 is here and that won't be in a few minutes. You all might as well get some sleep for me. Like dear Heather predicted, this looks like we're going to have an all nighter.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes and good luck:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh good luck Kimberly! I hope things go as easy as they can. <HUGS> Martha!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah!!! Let it all begin! Kimberly & Elaine you both are such pros at this - I would be a nervous wreck right now! This is really exciting though and will be up for at least 2 more hours so maybe I'll see when the first one decides to pop out! Best wishes to you Martha!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Puppies will be here soon! I hope you got plenty of rest today Kimberly as you might be pulling an all nighter. Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I hoping for a speedy delivery for Martha :cheer2:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i am hoping for an easy delivery for both of you, i will be dreaming puppies all night.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Hurray! :whoo::cheer2: Sending positive thoughts and wishes for a smooth delivery and all healthy puppies!

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

..I hate to log off before the action begins, but I have to get up early to go pick up my friend's Hav (she's going out of town)

Night-T-nite Everyone...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

First one is born. 12:50am on Thursday morning. Whew!

I'll announce genders and coloring after I tell the new families and the breeders involved (Elaine and Robin - Sparky's breeder, and Martha's breeder).


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome new little one! Congratulations Martha & Kimberly! It's 1:21 a.m and the others are probably already here or in process of! Super job Kimberly! I'm thinking of you girls!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Congratulations Kimberly & Martha, I cant wait to see the pictures. Hope you got some rest this morning Kimberly.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear Kimberly & Martha,

Thank you for sharing! What a beautiful start to my day!! We wish you a speedy delivery and an wonderful nap to follow!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Martha !!! :whoo: Coming on your due date!! - What a good girl. Hope the rest of the deliveries went well & all are healthy!! 
Kimberly - that Mexican food must have done it!!! 
Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, I hope all pups and Martha are fine. Looking forward to the pictures. Hope everyone gets some rest today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

#2 was born around 2am. And #3 was born shortly after that.

Funny thing is that we have 3 of all the same gender and very, very similar markings. I can tell them apart, but it's going to be a bit of a challenge to do it for pictures. LOL

After Martha gets some sleep and the puppies all get to snuggle a bit and sleep some more, I'll take pictures, but they probably won't be posted until noonish (Pacific).

Thanks for all the well wishes. They came in handy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Since you had all boys last time, I hope you have all girls this time just to add spice to your life.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What gender Kimberly??? Was I right all boys?? I know I know the people involved get to know first and rightfully so :biggrin1:

You should probably take a nap yourself along with everyone else.

Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys are fun! 
I can't believe it is already 5am. DH will be up in a few minutes and will be surprised to see our new arrivals. 

I'm going to wait until the sun comes up to take some pictures and let Martha rest. She gets anxious when I take any away to examine them. She really wants to take care of all of them by herself.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures. Hope you got a little sleep.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

CONGRATS Martha and Kim!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!! Get some rest!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppies Martha and Kimberly!:grouphug:

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the babies. Looking forward to puppies picutes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures. Hope you got a little sleep.


I think I got a whopping 20 minutes! Ha ha!
I'll just nap off and on today with her and the babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Kimberly, Martha, Sparky and Elaine. I feel guilty that I didn't keep watch all night like some very loyal forumers-- But I am sure glad it is over for poor dear Martha. Can't wait to see pictures!!! But I can wait until you have gotten some sleep dear, sweet, loving Kimberly!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Martha and Kimberly. :cheer2::cheer2:This made my day.

Cannot wait for pictures.

Kimberly, hope you got some sleep.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

(Identical) Triplets for Martha--Yea!!!! Congratulations to both Mommie Martha and Midwife Kimberly!!!!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Martha and Kimberly. What a stressful few days for both of you. Can't wait to see pictures.

Martha, hugs to you.:hug: You sound like a great mommy. All I can say is I'm sorry you had to go through the labor, but I'm glad it wasn't ME! hahaha

Eileen


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - glad to hear all are born. what a sweet Mommy she is that she wants to "take care of then all by herself: - Get some rest & hope to see pics soon!

And Congrats to Mommy Kimberly tooo!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah. Puppies! I will be looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim!
Congrats on the new litter! Goodtimes! 

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly and Martha....CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope both of you are getting some much needed rest!

Looking forward to pictures soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, congrats on the new babies. Glad everything went well. Nice to know that Martha is such a good mommy.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YEAAAAAAAAAA! Woo hoo matha, you go girl! 
So was anyone right?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I'm so happy to hear it all went well and there are 3 little darlings snuggling w/their mommy. How wonderful of you to post the "play-by-play" for us. You're really amazing!

Get some rest and don't worry about anything here, I'm sure all the craziness will still be going on when you come back. :biggrin1: Rest well. :hug: to you, Martha and the babies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Martha and Sparky, Kimberly and Elaine! Thank you for taking the time to let us all know, you must be sooo tired. Now you can finally rest for a week or maybe two! I can't wait to see pictures of Martha the new mommy and her three little ones. :dance:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh congratulations-and Martha broke your rule about no overnighters-makes more special! I can't wait for photos! And NAMING TIME!!!!

I don't think anyone guessed all of one gender! I did guess all partis 

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Eager to see photos and hear names, but you can take a short nap first!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Yippy! Puppies!! A BIG congrats to all!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Can someone sneak on over into the window- I know there area a lot of you who live near Kimberly. Oh and Great idea, use that wonderful bench to stand up on and take photos. Don't use flash so you don't wake up Martha but I don't know if I can wait 5 hours!!!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Welcome and Congratulations!!!:grouphug::whoo:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

:whoo: Oh how exciting! Congratulations Kimberly and Martha!:whoo:


I'm looking forward to pictures and seeing their progress!

Thank you Kimberly for sharing this with us.

Hava Great Day!

Lisa


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wonderful news this morning! Congratulations Martha, Sparky, Kimberly, Elaine and Robin. Kimberly, you had all boys last time so I hope you got all girls this time. 

Happy Birthday to Martha's babies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations, on the new little fur faces Martha and Kimberly!! 
Can't wait to see the little bambinos! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne can't wait to hear the names you've chosen!
Oh yes Kimberly I'm available to come take photos


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Sparky & Elaine too! Elaine you have been on too keeping up the watchful eyes for Martha and the babies - you and Kimberly are so dedicated to your pups! 

I think too we have a pretty good Forum Family that supports all of our babies! Isn't this fun! Almost like these puppies all over the Forum are our kin too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Martha & Kimberly. Ahhh new babies how wonderful. Get some rest Kimberly, I'm sure Martha will. We can wait a little bit for pics, but not too long.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Glad all has gone well, good job Martha. Congratulations Kimberly.*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY AND MARTHA!!!* :whoo: :cheer2:

Three idential puppies, that's so cool!!! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have gone through the posts and the only ones in the running are:

Arlene - 3 Boys 1 Black/White parti, 1 Black with White markings 1 Sable Parti

Jonda - 3 girls All parti sable.

Geri - 3 boys. 2 Black?White parti, 1 sable

Leeann - 3 boys. No color guess.

No guesses of Thursday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

CONGRATS to you Kimberly and Martha!!! :whoo: What an exciting (though exhausting) night. I'm sure that the triplets are absolutely beautiful and I can't wait to see pictures! That means I have to wait until 3pm (Eastern time) to hear the news! 

Oh well, I'll be checking back in often to see if you've updated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie, 
It looks like only Jonda has a chance to win a puppy now!

Are there vets that do doggy sex changes (just in case I am close!)

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Martha and Kimberly :cheer2: Can't wait to see pics hoto:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> It's a good thing Amanda lives way down in L.A., but just in case I'll have to make sure the locks are working on all the gaits. Elaine


Yes, and you might want to install more locks Elaine! They can't be trusted, I am warning you!!!

Oh, and I must tell everyone Kali is an absolute beauty! She almost came home with me one day, but Elaine and Joe (her other owner) caught me!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

YEAH!!! They are here!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures and know what the names will be??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Debbie,
> It looks like only Jonda has a chance to win a puppy now!
> 
> Are there vets that do doggy sex changes (just in case I am close!)
> ...


 What about me?? I guessed 3 boys o.k. so I didnt say color but I could be right. Unless you know something we dont.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Since you failed to say color, I think my guess would be closer since it could possibly be I am only half wrong on one puppy. And you still have Monte... so anyone with a dog under 12 months at the time of guessing, doesn't count!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes this is true but… I could have no wrong answers in my guess. And Monte will be over a year old when puppies are ready to come home.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> Since you failed to say color, I think my guess would be closer since it could possibly be I am only half wrong on one puppy. And you still have Monte... so anyone with a dog under 12 months at the time of guessing, doesn't count!
> 
> Amanda


You guys crack me up!!! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, thanks for looking through those. I didn't have the energy to sort through all the responses to see who was closest.

Well, Jonda is correct in one aspect. 

Our baby namer is probably still snuggled up nice and warm.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> Since you failed to say color, I think my guess would be closer since it could possibly be I am only half wrong on one puppy. And you still have Monte... so anyone with a dog under 12 months at the time of guessing, doesn't count!
> 
> Amanda


You missed rule #10000000000 in small print
If any disagreements and/ or arguments Sally gets the puppy!:whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly, and Martha!! :cheer2: I am so happy all went well.  A huge welcome to the new puppies :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, Jonda is correct in one aspect.


Now Kimberly that is not fair... they could be all girls *or* they could all be parti sable????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly-so are they all partis or are they all girls? 

Sally- no, no. Anyone who has gotten a new havanese in the last 3 months is also disqualified 

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly, Martha, Robin, Elaine, and Sparky! Wish the puppies and the mommy a long healthy life!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures and curious about the name Jeanne picked! 

All the best!
Poornima, Benji and Lizzie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys have been so much fun - and great about all of this. I'm going to start a new topic with photos, so you can follow them like you did with the Exquisite Litter. The names can come later. The litter theme name may change based on Jeanne's individual name choices. We'll decide that part later today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - Kimberly - that isnt fair, Martha only delivered last night because you went and got Mexican food - we better see some mexican names!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, Laurie. Then don't go look at the topic with their pictures until we get the names decided.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly-so are they all partis or are they all girls?
> 
> Sally- no, no. Anyone who has gotten a new havanese in the last 3 months is also disqualified
> 
> Amanda


Don't see that rule anywhere!:suspicious:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

_OH MY GOSH, OH MY GOSH, THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!_

I'm on my way over to Watching the Fiesta Litter Grow! CONGRATULATIONS MARTHA AND KIMBERLY!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Elaine is such a sweetie too ~ I think that is why her puppies have such wonderful personalities!


Welcome to the forum, Elaine! I can attest to the wonderful personalities - breeder and puppies! Of course, I am just a little bit biased, since this is where Lincoln and Scout came from! :hug::hug:


----------

